# Formate ***.ace was sind das für Datein



## Private Joker (1. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich wollte mal wissen was eine ***.ace Datei ist und wie man sie entpacken kann


----------



## Tim C. (1. März 2004)

Eine .ace Datei ist ein WinACE Archiv und lässt sich mit eben diesem Programm (Winace) entpacken. Ich meine jedoch auch neuere WinRAR Versionen könnten mit der Datei umgehen.


----------



## steff aka sId (1. März 2004)

*.ace ist eine gepackte Datei oder ein ganzes Archiv von Dateien. Entpacken kannst du solche daten zum Beispiel mit WinAce oder Winrar müsste das auch können. Runterladen kannst du diese Programme bestimmt bei http://www.Chip.de ansonsten musst du googeln.  Greetz Steff


----------

